# some crap i saw recently



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

Alright guys here is a pic from a plumbing company here in cleveland ohio i always seem to have to follow these guys up


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I always pipe in a laundry sink with those long flex supply lines, this way the customer can move the sink to clean behind it.........:laughing:


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

walker426 said:


> Alright guys here is a pic from a plumbing company here in cleveland ohio i always seem to have to follow these guys up


How do u thank people on android app


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

@ Tommy, how long are the flexly 'p' trap on the LT so customer can move it? Lol


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

walker426 said:


> How do u thank people on android app


Hold your finger on their comment and a menu will appear. Then select "Like".


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Looks fine to me, those flex hoses are awesome.

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Found the 'like' button for the 'thank' reply...


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> I always pipe in a laundry sink with those long flex supply lines, this way the customer can move the sink to clean behind it.........:laughing:


Thats awesome customer service !


----------



## brezzz (Feb 7, 2012)

I hope he showed up on time


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> Hold your finger on their comment and a menu will appear. Then select "Like".


Anyone know how to do it on an iPhone?


----------



## billy_awesome (Dec 19, 2011)

It's funny how much work some people will put into a job, just to do it all wrong....


----------



## ibeplumber (Sep 20, 2011)

HillsidePlumbco said:


> Anyone know how to do it on an iPhone?


I cant figure it out on my iPhone either?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

brezzz said:


> I hope he showed up on time


Who ? :blink:


----------



## AWWGH (May 2, 2011)

That's fancy.


----------



## walker426 (Oct 17, 2011)

billy_awesome said:


> It's funny how much work some people will put into a job, just to do it all wrong....


 Yeah the money spent on sweat adapters to hose thread plus the stainless steel braided lines would have been cheaper and quicker just to do it right with copper


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

walker426 said:


> Yeah the money spent on sweat adapters to hose thread plus the stainless steel braided lines would have been cheaper and quicker just to do it right with copper


For iPhone just tap to the right of a persons name and picture. Same way you would quote someone. It's actually right next to the quote button


----------

